

Hack Education in Your Underwear - yossy
http://lincolnlabs.com/

======
yossy
Here is the link to the Virtual Hackathon:
[http://lincolnlabs.com/hackathons/virtual.html](http://lincolnlabs.com/hackathons/virtual.html)

